# i know whats wrong with the roper



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

i put valvoline vr1 racing oil in it, its very thick when cold and the engine simply cant get spinning fast enough when the oils cold
hrrm
switch to 5w20 :drunk: then it should spin fast enough to stay going


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, no crap dude. you should be using 10w-30 any way.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

dude, dont get smart with me
i was using Valvoline VR1 Racing oil becuase its better than syntec :freak:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

don't get smart with me, even if its better, guess what it causes more damage from it being too thick. i got syntec to try out. basically if i want a synthetic i will get what ever the hell i want but i will make sure atleast its the right weight.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

lol
would you use supertech sunthetic? its in the same class as syntec, class 3 synthetic


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

sunthetic??? whats that. no supertech is left over crap oil. castrol meanwhile is actually pretty good.


----------

